# Did your pregnancy symptoms give you a hunch of what the gender was going to be?



## Gabrielle22

Hi ladies,
I'm 7 weeks and I'd like to hear about your early experience with your little bean. I have a son, with him, my pregnancy was a breeze!!!! At the time, I thought it was rough, but absolutely no where near as bad as this one! I've had horrible symptoms every since 1 week before my period was due! What's bothering me the most is the nauseousness. I have NO appetite! Everything, thinking about it, looking at it, smelling it, let alone, eating it...makes me so sick! I had a full blown appetite with my son, I stayed full through my whole pregnancy lol! I ate like a man! I have noticed tho, while everything else makes me sick, sweets do not? Hmmm. 
I'm curious, what were your symptoms and cravings with boy or girl? I want a girl :) and I'm hoping that the dramatic difference in both pregnancies is a sign of different gender? Not sure if that's even possible....lol


----------



## HoneyBev

This is my first baby, but from my symptoms, I'm strongly leaning towards girl... Guess we shall see! Hope you get your baby girl like you're hoping xx


----------



## Gabrielle22

HoneyBev said:


> This is my first baby, but from my symptoms, I'm strongly leaning towards girl... Guess we shall see! Hope you get your baby girl like you're hoping xx


What are your symptoms? I stongly believe in mothers intuition. I was so convinced that my son was a boy, I just knew it! And I kinda "just know it" with this one to, but I want a girl SO bad, I think that I probably won't get one :/ lol


----------



## HoneyBev

Gabrielle22 said:


> What are your symptoms? I stongly believe in mothers intuition. I was so convinced that my son was a boy, I just knew it! And I kinda "just know it" with this one to, but I want a girl SO bad, I think that I probably won't get one :/ lol

Horrible MS, my skin is even worse :wacko:, been craving spicy things like mad, but I can only keep down sweets and dairy products. I'm also a very even tempered person and have been beyond moody for the past couple of weeks! And I know how you feel lol DH and I want a boy so bad, so I think I'm convincing myself that it's a girl so I can prepare for the "let down" in advance... But, I'll be happy either way. As long as baby is healthy!


----------



## Julia35

I had an incredibly strong feeling this baby was a girl, but DNA testing says not so. It took me 24 hours to even believe it. All my pregnancies were similar, as far as symptoms, all very short period of ms. I currently have 2 boys and 1 girl. 

Hope you get your girl!


----------



## Gabrielle22

Ohhh wow. Well I could definitely be wrong haha. My husbands side of the family hasn't had any girls for 19 years, lol so it's kind of unlikely. 
But, I think if you don't really have a preference at all, it's probably easier to trust your instinct lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

With my daughter I had sickness, wasn't actually sick though and I was spotty all over my chest and arms. I found it real difficult to eat specially on an evening, but now with this pregnancy I'm not sick yet, and all I want to do is eat eat EAT!! But I am also getting the spots again, I'm not fussed what I have this time although I am swaying more for another girly xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

No-had bad morning sickness with dd1 and nothing with my second daughter-convinced she was a boy lol so much for intuition!


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I had every "boy" symptom in the book with my first pregnancy, and the baby's heartbeat was always in the slower "boy range." Well, to my shock (and delight), we had a little daughter!

This time, I'm not even speculating. There is really no indication that can accurately predict gender, and most of our symptoms are due to hormone levels, and how your body responses to them. Like Julia, I just had the MaterniT21 screening done, and I'm currently waiting for those results, and I'll find out the gender in about a walk and a half. Part of me says it's another girl, and then the other part of me knows how unreliable my intuition has been, so I'm just going to wait and see! These babies do not follow the rules at times!


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats on your pregnancy Gabrielle22 and other mums-to-be!! What an amazing journey you all are embarking upon! God bless you all with a healthy n happy 9 months. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Embo78

With my two girls I craved sweet things and with my boys savoury. 

I'm not sure with this one because I'm so early but I'm secretly hoping for sweet cravings this time ;)


----------



## Gabrielle22

Thanks everyone! :)
That's does make sense...everyone reacts differently to the hormones, but you would think your body would react similar to your other pregnancies, but like they say, every pregnancy is different. lol. What's bad is whenever you tell everyone "ITS A GIRL" or "ITS A BOY" and come to find it it's the complete opposite! Your left looking like a loon haha. It's fun to think our intuition is accurate tho :) it can definitely fool ya. I would like a girl, but a boy would be much easier considering I have nothing but boy things, and my son does not get along with little girls! lol. Guess we shall see. Keep us updated on the gender!


----------



## MissyBee

My symptoms all lean toward a girl, but I don't really believe the old wives tales so much. I'd like for it to be a girl though lol.


----------



## purplecat

My intuition was right for my daughter. I was extremely sick until 14weeks. This pregnancy my intuition is telling me a boy, ive been mildly sick all day and tired. Craving steak and processed cheese (i know sounds discusting)


----------



## dream.angel

This is my 1st pregnancy & my intuition saying its a boy.. I haven't had any ms at all.. and I don't have any major cravings yet ..


----------



## I Love Lucy

I pretty much had every "girl" symptom with my DS. I felt like an idiot at the 20 week scan when they told me he was a boy because all the old wives tales and everyone else had me convinced he was a girl. I will say the only old wives tale that was accurate for me was the one about cravings. I could get enough savory food. My poor DH was eating greasy fried fish from this restaurant by us for about a week straight because that's all I wanted.

This time around, I'm having just about the total opposite experience. More manageable MS, tons of food aversions (especially greasy, unhealthy stuff), lots of cravings for sweet things, etc. etc. I'm hoping for another boy but who knows. They say every pregnancy is different. We'd be happy either way.


----------



## ann89

My first two pregnancies which were girls I was also sick and almost throwing up every day. And my sense of smell was a lot stronger. This pregnancy I get nauseous once in awhile and have only thrown up once. My sense of smell also isn't as strong as it has been in past pregnancies. So we'll see what this next baby is!


----------



## Gabrielle22

I'm hoping that the food aversions and cravings is a good indication!!! :D 
I ate so unhealthy with my son, I just couldn't help it, I craved everything I shouldn't have! This baby, I don't want anything! Especially greasy food, meat, or foods with a lot of spices. I'm hoping this faze will pass soon because I hate having to force myself to eat. 
Keeps us all posted on the gender and I'll do the same ;)!


----------



## squirrel.

I don't think you can tell from pregnancy symptoms. My sister-in-law had two very different pregnancies and hers are both boys. She was fine-ish with her first and very ill with the second. 

My pregnancies have been mostly similar; I've been more tired, had a lot more food aversions, got acne, felt freezing, have madly craved sweets and fruit from early on (last time it was only lemons and it started late) and have had queasiness (with two bouts of throwing up). Last time I felt great and didn't have any symptoms at all until my son started kicking at 19 weeks. So even though generally I've felt good this time too, there have been some subtle differences.

Despite my rational side reminding me that pregnancy symptoms don't indicate gender, I think this is another boy for the same reason as you: my pregnancies have been so similar, so this one must be a boy right? I'm sure if it was very different to the last I'd think I had a little girl on board :) I'd really love a daughter too, but don't mind _too_ much if she comes this pregnancy or the next (our last baby). It goes without saying I would love a little boy in equal measure!

I hope you get your little girl!

x


----------



## Gabrielle22

Gahh I just wish their was a way you could tell sooner!!!! This waiting game is tragic haha


----------



## Notabene

With my son I had next to no symptoms (no MS, no breast tenderness or changes, no cravings, no nothing!). I did have a feeling it was a boy though, and so did my boyfriend (and we would've loved a girl just as much). I did get really bad heartburn and he was born with a full set of hair!

This time around I think I've had a bit more light cramping, bloating and my boobs keep popping out of my bra, but overall it's been quite a breeze so far (I'm only 5+4 to be fair!). I don't know whether it means anything or whether it's just that my body has gone through a pregnancy before (and relatively recently) and therefore knows what to do.... we will see at the 22 week scan I guess :)


----------



## Aneesa_09

My symptoms were pretty much the same. However I noticed I carried my baby weight different with my daughter who was my second child. My son was all at the front I stilll had my side dips by my waist, with my daughter my waist straightened out and overall I went round.

All women are different however I have heard many say about how they carried. I guess that does not really help in first trimester tho...:dohh:


----------

